

How to write marketing emails that don't suck - mmariani
http://nathanbarry.com/write-marketing-emails-dont-suck/

======
nathanbarry
I've actually applied the "Philip," tactic (read the article to know what I
mean) to all my writing. Makes it easy for me to balance educational with a
conversational style.

